# Fulfillment Service Comparison 2011



## Jlynn2303 (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi, I have been reading feedback on people's experiences with the various fullfilment services, but they are all at least a couple of years old. A lot can change in a couple of years, for better and for worse!

I am brand new at this, and was wondering how people's experiences with the various services, Cafe Press, Zazzle, Printfection, Spreadshirt, etc are CURRENTLY, like within the last 6months to a year. 

Thanks,
Jennifer


----------



## Jlynn2303 (Apr 2, 2011)

Wow. 77 views but no replies. I guess many people besides me want to know, but no one knows. Ah, well. It was worth a try!


----------



## LynxFulfillment (Sep 16, 2010)

Hello,
I cannot speak to the specific companies that handle print on demand fulfillment, but I can speak to fulfillment in general. Some areas will always be the same and I'd like to suggest that you ask a few questions that will help guide your decision.

1. How quickly is turnaround? Remember, the quicker the delivery the more likely you will receive a re-order or referral. 
2. What happens in the event of a return? Often a client may forget to include an apartment number. How does the fulfillment company handle the return and what are the charges. 
3. Do they ship to FPO/APO or internationally? This could be a potentially large market as many members of the military place orders for merchandise.
4. Do they email your customer tracking information when an order ships? A large percentage of all customer service calls relate to the location of the shipment. An email with a tracking number allows the client to track the package themselves. 

Just a few of the questions. Good luck in your search. 

Patrick


----------



## paruhdice (Jul 27, 2011)

any other companies?


----------



## badmoon (May 9, 2011)

Blue Heron Industries has been handling my fulfillment services. Never had a complaint except that it's a bit slow in delivery dept. It can take up to 3 weeks from order to delivery. Their quality of apparel and printing is great.

Custom T-Shirts - Cheap - Cheap Customized T-Shirts - Cheap Personalized T-Shirts - Discount T-Shirts - Custom Embroidery - Custom Screen Printing - Polo Shirts - Hats


----------

